# Which Canister Filter is Best?



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

There's probably not going to be one single canister that's the best for your tank, but there will be people who have used certain ones and could recommend them to you. My advice is to scour a local classified site and look for one nice and cheap. Rena, Fluval, and Eheim canisters are all good, and are some of the easier ones to find. You want a canister with a good GPH and lots of room for media so you can fill it to your needs. 

I have an Eheim Ecco 2234, which is probably not one I would have purchased, but I got it for dirt cheap along with a 33 gallon tank, stand, hood, powerheads, and a bunch of other stuff on a local classified site... for only $40. The canister alone retails at over $120. The only unfortunate thing is none of my local stores carry Eheim products, so I have to use filter media for Fluval canisters. Ordering heavy stuff like carbon is too expensive in Canada


----------



## Lesley (Mar 18, 2011)

I can recommend a website that believe it or not, carries aquarium products. It's in the U.S.A. but they may have counter parts in Canada. The website is LNT.com which stands for Linens & Things. Check it out. Thanks for your input also.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Eheim 2217, for sure. Super easy to clean and incredibly quiet. Would be great on a 40G. I have one on my 17G (totally overkill), but it would still be efficient on your tank.


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

I also recommend Eheim. I have two 40 breeders and they both have two 2213s, on opposite ends of the tank. This allows good flow throughout the tank, and if a filter malfunctions there's still a cycled filter running. I also have a Fluval 205, which is an excellent filter, but it's not dead silent like the Eheim. Also, the output and intake are right next to each other so some of the water probably returns to the tank without passing through all the media. The Eheim has the intake on the bottom and output on top.


----------



## Chiro (Apr 26, 2009)

I use a rena xp3 on my 40 planted breeder. Works well, never had any issues with it, and runs very quiet which was a huge plus.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

+1. You cant go wrong with Ehiem! 
Go with Ehiem and register here. LOL!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...im-pimp-club-registration-70.html#post1569052


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

I have an Eheim 2211 on my heavily planted 40b and it keeps the water sparkling. The tank houses about 20 glowlight tetras, several pygmy cories, several Amanos, and a gazillion snails. 

I have to rattle the filter around to release air once in awhile but in between that it's dead quiet.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Easy and Cheap, quality product...Ebay. SunSun Perfect Canister, or whatever its called. Just go to ebay type in Canister Filter narrow down the search and it's white.

GL, on the other side in the Swap and Shop I have a Cascade 1000 for sale NEW.


----------



## Lesley (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions so far. I'm leaning towards the Fluval Line. I like the way it locks better than the others. Also, some of the reviews I've read have me thinking it's an easier filter to find parts for when needed. 

What's your favorite Fluval Canister & Why?


----------



## Bensr20det (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a Fluval 205 in a 28 gallon and a 305 in my 55 gallon. I love them both the 305 is slightly larger and both are very quiet. I think the 305 would be great in a 40. It has 3 baskets for media and each basket can hold two types of media. The 306 just came out, the primer and a few other small things were changed. But I haven't used one.


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a 305 on my 60 gallon. Ilinks it alot. Like Bensr said I like that it has 3 media baskets that each hold 2 different types of media. I got it from
Amazon for $120 shipped. If I had known the 306 was coming out I would have waited. My next canister filter will be the FX5 (FX6?)


----------



## Lesley (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been looking at each suggested filter & I'm leaning toward the 305 Fluval. It seems like it will be more than enough & since a 40b is probably the largest tank I'll own, it will serve me well. The hardest part is going to be the media baskets, which one holds what & how much but I'm sure the instructions will clarify it for me. Thanks


----------



## SSS Fan (Jan 5, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> The only unfortunate thing is none of my local stores carry Eheim products, so I have to use filter media for Fluval canisters. Ordering heavy stuff like carbon is too expensive in Canada


Have you tried J&L Aquatics? If you purchase over $100, it's free shipping and Eheim filters and media happen to be on sale right now.


----------



## kychris (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm really happy with my Marineland canister. They come with the media, it's quiet, easy to setup and maintain, and as cheap or cheaper than Eheim or Fluvals. 

You can't go wrong with any of these though.


----------

